# Pre Surgery Consultation went GREAT!



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

I saw Dr. Fraker of Penn Medicine.

His resident started with us and she was EXCELLENT-- she went through everything and covered 99% of the questions we had before we had to even ask them. She and the doctor covered all the things people talked about here.

He does hundreds of these surgeries every year, and he even had statistics ready for us on complications for his patients-- they were exceedingly low.

So I am scheduled for August 27-- one overnight in the hospital, then 2 days no driving, 2 more days rest and then he said I could even exercise after that.

The only newish thing I heard was that he routinely takes the lymph nodes underneath the thyroid too-- he said you cannot see them in the US and cannot know if they have cancer in them too, and that they really are not necessary to keep and it is safer long term to just take them out when he is in there.

Thanks all for the information! I am SO glad I decided to go to a big University hospital system and this specialty area. I am so much less nervous about this now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds great.

A lot of surgeons routinely take out nodes during surgery -- I, personally, think its a great idea. RAI tends to be moderately less effective in nodes, so it seems to be to be a good idea.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It does sound great. Good luck!


----------

